# KWC Faucets



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone know much about KWC Faucets? I picked up the Vesuno Bar faucet for my new wet bar at the wholesale shop last Friday for $25.00 most places it retails for 600 and up. It was a showroom display not one scratch on it and when you pick it up it's heavy and solid with stainless steel finish.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It depends on the model year and your level of trust with a Foo Foo manufacturer that has had an on again off again approach to the North American Market....

Years ago they entered the Foo Foo market then pulled out and product support wasn't there....

They have since come back and many older models are orphaned....

I've got trust issues with them because of this....

Will they pull the same stunt again? :whistling2:

Fool me once shame on you...
Fool me twice shame on me... :yes:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> It depends on the model year and your level of trust with a Foo Foo manufacturer that has had an on again off again approach to the North American Market....
> 
> Years ago they entered the Foo Foo market then pulled out and product support wasn't there....
> 
> ...


well for 25 bucks I will install and not complain until it fails and I get mad that I have to put in another thanks!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea getting it a Glacier Bay prices makes it hard to complain if it becomes a throw away...

Repair parts if available will hit the wallet hard...


----------

